# Draft News: Shannon Brown's Work Out



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Shannon Brown worked out in New York on Tuesday. Brown has been a Knicks' favorite this year so it should've been a big workout. I was told on Wednesday it wasn't his best, however. For his sake, I hope not.I've been writing for years that the biggest factor in a draft prospect's success has nothing to do with college pedigree, vertical leap or basketball IQ. It has to do with fit. If a prospect finds a team with a coach that likes him and can provide a little playing time and an offense that suits him, he's likely to thrive. If he doesn't, he better start ordering a passport.
> 
> It's hard to believe any scenario where Brown would be a good fit in New York. The team is loaded with guards and has a coach, Larry Brown, who hates rookies. *This is why Brown needs to hire an agent now. No way I'd send my client to work out for the Knicks. No way*.


http://insider.espn.go.com/espn/blog/index?name=ford_chad

That's just cold, just plain cold.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

the article says he hates rookies. he played channing and nate a lot last year. nate and frye both started some games too. i dont really pay attention to what articles say about the knicks theyre all bad because we sucked last year. it was all lb's fault anyways. now cuz of him we need to get rid of francis as well as marbury. its going to be impossible. idk what we should do in this offseason but i know im not paying attention to any of these opinionated articles. i bet the trailblazers arent getting this much doubt on them. or the hawks last year. but these writers just write their opinions to make money its npot the truth. id do the same thing if i was to make money like that. but im not paying attention to those articles. theyre like kitty said, just plain cold.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

not a big surprise, espn analysts love to exploit the knicks and regularly let everyone know about our state of dismay. now if only isaiah and dolan would stop making matters worse for us and giving people reasons to criticize!


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

A favorite of mine as obviously known. When is Rondo's workout?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> A favorite of mine as obviously known. When is Rondo's workout?


 
I'll keep you posted when I hear about it.


----------



## DTigre (Mar 14, 2005)

I wish Brown the best of luck, even if he does get stuck with the Knicks.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Rondo and Brown have huge holes in...*

their games. Read the reports. REondo is weak on defense and a shoot first point. Brown is a tweener with no real position. They don't remotely fill one of our needs. A guy we should all be talking about is Rudy Fernandez....the guy sounds like a Ginobli...definately a guy we could use. Kmart's relative in Colorado is another intriguing big guard. 6'6...same athleticism as Kmart....great shooter with onions..NBA ready body. Compares to Houston. One of these guys moves JC to PG where he could be lethal if he keeps developing. Of course, these choices are all moot if IT keeps Marbury and Francis. Since there is no real big man available and we are set at PF with Frye and Lee, the backcourt becomes the biggest need. Qrich and woods can split sf for the time being with Lee given a chance to see if he can play there. Go for depth after that.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

How is Rondo or REondo weak on defense when he is considered one of the top defensive players in the country. He set a record for steals in his freshman year and there is now ay he can be considered a shoot first point guard.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Rondo and Brown have huge holes in...*



alphadog said:


> their games. Read the reports. REondo is weak on defense and a shoot first point. Brown is a tweener with no real position. They don't remotely fill one of our needs. A guy we should all be talking about is Rudy Fernandez....the guy sounds like a Ginobli...definately a guy we could use. Kmart's relative in Colorado is another intriguing big guard. 6'6...same athleticism as Kmart....great shooter with onions..NBA ready body. Compares to Houston. One of these guys moves JC to PG where he could be lethal if he keeps developing. Of course, these choices are all moot if IT keeps Marbury and Francis. Since there is no real big man available and we are set at PF with Frye and Lee, the backcourt becomes the biggest need. Qrich and woods can split sf for the time being with Lee given a chance to see if he can play there. Go for depth after that.


Alpha PLEASE study up before you make comments like these. 



On a sidenote if he's availible I wouldn't mind Sergio either.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Rondo and Brown have huge holes in...*



alphadog said:


> their games. Read the reports. REondo is weak on defense and a shoot first point. Brown is a tweener with no real position.


Damn, sometimes I think you read my mind. NO TWEENERS.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Rondo and Brown have huge holes in...*



alphadog said:


> their games. Read the reports. REondo is weak on defense and a shoot first point. Brown is a tweener with no real position. They don't remotely fill one of our needs. A guy we should all be talking about is Rudy Fernandez....the guy sounds like a Ginobli...definately a guy we could use. Kmart's relative in Colorado is another intriguing big guard. 6'6...same athleticism as Kmart....great shooter with onions..NBA ready body. Compares to Houston. One of these guys moves JC to PG where he could be lethal if he keeps developing. Of course, these choices are all moot if IT keeps Marbury and Francis. Since there is no real big man available and we are set at PF with Frye and Lee, the backcourt becomes the biggest need. Qrich and woods can split sf for the time being with Lee given a chance to see if he can play there. Go for depth after that.


Perhaps you should be reading the reports.

Straight off draftexpress.com, regarding Rondo, "...of the pass-first variety...highly unselfish...at his best on the drive and dish...defensively is where Rondo has made a name for himself...excellent lateral quickness and superb hands...a terror getting in the passing lanes..."

Not only that, but Rudy isn't a big guard. He has serious bulk issues. He's around 6'6", which is nice height, but weighs around 170 pounds. He's not super athletic either, he's got enough though. He's not Shannon Brown athletic. And he's really not a good defender. But as far as offensive prospects go, I'd be more than willing to take him. 

Right now, for the draft picks, here's where I'm at:
Pick 20:
a) Shawne Williams
b) Rudy Fernandez
c) Maurice Ager

Pick 29:
a) Marcus Vinicius
b) Josh Boone
c) Saer Sene


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*nbadraft.net*

says both need work defensively but Browns is related to consistent effort. I am more concerned with his size. Although listed at 6'3, his corrected height is 6'1. Thats not even a tweener, thats a small guard. Rondo is indeed a scoring PG with an inconsistent outside shot. Brown would be a star if we were a few inches taller, but he ain't. We already have PGs similiar to rondo. 

Rudy's weight is from 2 years ago; I'm sure he is bigger now. Besides, JC is slim, Miller was slim, lot's of guys are slim. They adjust their game. The NBA is changing....muscle is not gonna be the deciding factor in the future. The Sun's style of offense....and Dallas' are going to be the new NBA.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Rondo is not a scoring point gaurd. Wow you dont know what your taling about.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Try these....*

"Must learn to be a complete point guard with the ability to dictate the tempo and get everyone involved."......"has a scorer's mentality"......"still must develop a better Bball understanding"....."must become more under control"......."eratic at times"......"defense must still improve"


Since he is projected @ 25 and these quotes are from nbadraft.net, I stand by my assessment. Nowhere does it say he is a killer on defense, or adept at running a team, which is what we need.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

http://draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?p=216

Why dont you read about him here then? Where people know what there talking about. Rondo didnt even average 10 shot attempt's a game but he has a scorer's mentality. He sets a SEC record for steals and he cant play defense.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*I will attempt to help you...*

But anyone with starbury for a handle is prolly unhelpable. First, the guys at draft city are just writers, not scouts or professional analysts (they aren't horrible, though). Nbadraft.net is comparable with a longer history of analysis....and they are fairly accurate going back at history. If you like draftcity, more to you. Second, 10 shots a game in a college game with 20 minute halves and a 35 second shot clock is plenty. 15 would be a primary scorer on most teams....10 is a bunch on a balanced team. Third, steals is NOT an indicator of defense. It means a guy is good at anticipating and stealing passes, primarily. AI is a good example. Great thief, not so great defender. Bottom line is this: he does not fill a need that we have since he is not efficient at running a team. Unless we get a CP or Deron Williams, I'll stay with what we have or can pick up cheap.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I am positive I know what I am talking about and you will see once he gets in the NBA. You still dont seem to have an idea what your talking about. How many times have you watched Rondo play instead of reading NBAdraft.net? If you had watched him you would know that he had no scoring options on his team and still didnt shoot very much because he is always trying to set-up otheres. You would also notice watching him that he has great lateral quickness and a big wingspan to stay infront of players on defense and then combine that with his huge hands to grap rebounds and steals. But I guess you right he wont be able to play D because NBAdraftnet siad so.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

All you Rondo haters will realize that he is the Chris Paul of this year's draft. Better than Marcus, or pretty much any PG out there. At our realistic position of 20 the only guy I'd consider even CLOSE to being where Rondo is now is Sergio Rodriguez due to his electric style of play or so they say. I've never seen Sergio play though to be honest. To me Rajon is the preffered player at the pick and at the 2nd pick we go Shannon or if Sergio slips DOUBT IT then we get a mega-sized steal. We need first off to work out our kinks at the PG spot to get a REAL PG.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

O_O, Man you guys are tough. I don't watch College Ball so I just read on the input from Draftexpress, to me they have the best scouting reports, but they don't have it on everyone. Anybody gotta scouting report on Sene?


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*I'm no Rondo hater.....*

If he IS the next CP then I'd love him. I have not seen him play except once and I didn't notice him standing out. Your description of lateral quickness and wingspan is directly from the scouting report so don't play me. You have to realize that it's rare when a player projected between 13 and 30 ends up being a star. It happens, but it's rare. The workouts will tell the story. I haven't seen him compared to Paul at any point....could you furnish a link?

At this point in time, Roby or Fernandez appear to be a better fit with JC moving to the PG spot. Both have no offensive holes in their games and both play with energy. Also, both have nice size for a 2. I really don't see JC as the answer at the SG, so it is a priority in my eyes. We are young and probably going to get younger (and hopefully more talented). As far as existing players, I really hope that Lee can play the SF spot.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> O_O, Man you guys are tough. I don't watch College Ball so I just read on the input from Draftexpress, to me they have the best scouting reports, but they don't have it on everyone. Anybody gotta scouting report on Sene?


Me too Gotham, I usually watch College ball during the tourneys only, so I can't even jump in this discussion. I just read scouting reports as well.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*PG is notoriously tough to judge....*

Omar Cook was very similiar to Rondo in everything except wingspan. Good thief....good handle...great passer off the drive...and questionable outside shot. His understanding of the game was never questioned, though, and he still failed. PG is one of those positions where clearly you have IT or you don't. There are few really standout PGs in the league.....prolly less than 6 or 7.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Me too Gotham, I usually watch College ball during the tourneys only, so I can't even jump in this discussion. I just read scouting reports as well.


I think who we need is still Mardy Collins, from the draft reports I read. I think he's our best option, in terms of being a pure PG, having played under a defensive minded coach like John Chaney helps as well, he's taller than most guards, and although he may not be the quickest or anything that's not really what we're looking for. Thus I think it's crucial we draft a shooter in this year's draft to complement Mardy, along with that if we can trade Stephon and Jerome for let's say Mark Blount and a future first rounder/this year's second rounder (if they have one) and this year's first rounder then I think we could be in good shape to snag a good C to play alongside Channing and Eddy. We'll not only acquire a center that's a bit more motivated than James, but rid ourselves of stephon marbury as well.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I think the Knicks just need to do a better job out there on the floor, stop making yourselves look stupid and get commited to winning! That said, I think the New York Knicks should bulid around their potential front court of Eddy Curry and Channing Fyre. Neither are shot-blockers, but I doubt the Knicks will ever attempt to get better defensively. That said, you should look at a good wingman, which you didn't get in Jalen Rose. (He's about average, the 3 is the only reason he's good). I'd draft Shawne Williams myself if I were you. He could run up and down the floor in transition, grab loose balls and throw them down. That type of player. Sign Mike James and start Starbury at the 2.

C-Eddy Curry
PF-Channing Fyre
SF-Shawne Williams
SG-Stephon Marbury
PG-Mike James

There, I tried. Good luck guys, I hope we can continue a great rivlary, up there in the big apple.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: I'm no Rondo hater.....*



alphadog said:


> If he IS the next CP then I'd love him. I have not seen him play except once and I didn't notice him standing out. Your description of lateral quickness and wingspan is directly from the scouting report so don't play me. You have to realize that it's rare when a player projected between 13 and 30 ends up being a star. It happens, but it's rare. The workouts will tell the story. I haven't seen him compared to Paul at any point....could you furnish a link?
> 
> At this point in time, Roby or Fernandez appear to be a better fit with JC moving to the PG spot. Both have no offensive holes in their games and both play with energy. Also, both have nice size for a 2. I really don't see JC as the answer at the SG, so it is a priority in my eyes. We are young and probably going to get younger (and hopefully more talented). As far as existing players, I really hope that Lee can play the SF spot.


It's one of those instinct things that makes me see a lot of Paul in him. He has that natural instinct CP has. Will it translate? I'm not sure. But at where we stand I'd love him.


----------



## rebuiltknicks (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Try these....*



alphadog said:


> "Must learn to be a complete point guard with the ability to dictate the tempo and get everyone involved."......"has a scorer's mentality"......"still must develop a better Bball understanding"....."must become more under control"......."eratic at times"......"defense must still improve"
> 
> 
> Since he is projected @ 25 and these quotes are from nbadraft.net, I stand by my assessment. Nowhere does it say he is a killer on defense, or adept at running a team, which is what we need.



Alpha i can vouch for these guys.. im a kentucky fan im VERY familiar with rondo.. HES A MONSTER on defense a good passer unselfish player, Excellent defender.. GREAT rebounder for his size... i remember one game in which he had 17 rebounds.. that being said he cant shoot worth a lick... but a larry brown type player indeed.. hes been my favorite all along and i hope we get him....


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*The shooting part is a REAL problem....*

In the NBA, if you can't shoot, they lay off you. That hampers the entire offense. It would be a shame if the guy can't stick it from 17 on in. Picture all the great PGs in the league and take away the jumper. How many would still be great? The effectiveness of Nash and Kidd would drop considerably. As far as Mardi, a big PG with not enough quickness to beat his man off the dribble and cause mismatches is not the answer as a starter, either.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: The shooting part is a REAL problem....*

I'm not against drafting Rondo, but I most certainly will not stand for a tweener on our team such as Brown.


----------

